# Good swordsmanship?



## bgrant (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Kenzan (Apr 6, 2007)

Perhaps a better question might be:
Good Tai-chi sword Waza?


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 6, 2007)

Well said, Kenzan!!

This is Tai Chi with a sword, so it shouldn't be judged to the same standard as a 5th Dan MJER master in his style, by the rules of his style.


----------

